# ammo



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Got my winchester model 70 in .300wsm scope mounted today an was wondering what ammo any of yall were shooting an having good results with I will be using for whitetail but want to see what she can do on paper!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

T-REX said:


> Got my winchester model 70 in .300wsm scope mounted today an was wondering what ammo any of yall were shooting an having good results with I will be using for whitetail but want to see what she can do on paper!


Mine drives tacks with fusion 150 grain bullets...Buckle your chinstrap when you shoot it....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I shoot Hornady custom BTSP, but I have heard great things about the federal fusions.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input I think ill have to try some of the federal fusions out they shoot good out of my Bar in .270 ill be sure to report back on there performance!


----------

